# General > General Chat >  North Korea

## finallyME

So, can we just give North Korea to China?  We should call up China and tell them that they can have the whole country, as long as they replace the leadership.

----------


## BENESSE

Why on earth would the Chinese want NC when they already own _us_ and they didn't have to lift a finger?

----------


## Ken

We blew it in North Korea just like we're blowing it with Iran.

I believe in preemptive strikes.   I know a lot of you will strongly disagree with me.  Sorry.  It's much easier to defend against a nuclear warhead before it's manufactured than it is to deal with it after it's been launched.

North Korea, Iran, Pakistan..........  Does anyone really believe that their nuclear programs/weapons will never be used by a fanatic at some point in time?  

We live in a really nasty world, and self defense is our right against insane regimes that tell us that they want to destroy us BEFORE they even have the capacity to do so.  World opinion be damned.  Eliminating a real threat is not immoral - it's common sense.  Period.

I make no apologies.  What should we do?  Negotiate ANOTHER agreement and pay them off while givng them more time to break yet another agreement?  Call the police and tell them that they're threatening us?  Wait until Anchorage gets melted?

----------


## BENESSE

> We blew it in North Korea just like we're blowing it with Iran.
> 
> I believe in preemptive strikes.   
> You mean like the one we pulled in Iraq? Glad that mission was accomplished and done with.
> I know a lot of you will strongly disagree with me.  Sorry.  It's much easier to defend against a nuclear warhead before it's manufactured than it is to deal with it after it's been launched.
> North Korea, Iran, Pakistan..........  Does anyone really believe that their nuclear programs/weapons will never be used by a fanatic at some point in time?  
> We happened to be the ones who used them first...could they be asking themselves the same thing?
> We live in a really nasty world, and self defense is our right against insane regimes that tell us that they want to destroy us BEFORE they even have the capacity to do so.  World opinion be damned. 
> As long as we are PART OF the world, the world support is vitally important. When we move the country to Mars, we might have a case.
> ...


We need to galvanize the sane world and act as one. Just because we're unable (read:clueless) to do that doesn't mean we should abandon diplomacy entirely and resort to a unilateral strike. I don't like the global state of affairs any more than you do Ken, but we are no longer powerful enough or unified enough to withstand the $hit storm that kind of action is bound bring right back to us.

----------


## finallyME

> We blew it in North Korea just like we're blowing it with Iran.
> 
> I believe in preemptive strikes.   I know a lot of you will strongly disagree with me.  Sorry.  It's much easier to defend against a nuclear warhead before it's manufactured than it is to deal with it after it's been launched.
> 
> North Korea, Iran, Pakistan..........  Does anyone really believe that their nuclear programs/weapons will never be used by a fanatic at some point in time?  
> 
> We live in a really nasty world, and self defense is our right against insane regimes that tell us that they want to destroy us BEFORE they even have the capacity to do so.  World opinion be damned.  Eliminating a real threat is not immoral - it's common sense.  Period.
> 
> I make no apologies.  What should we do?  Negotiate ANOTHER agreement and pay them off while givng them more time to break yet another agreement?  Call the police and tell them that they're threatening us?  Wait until Anchorage gets melted?


Ken, that is why I think we need to give North Korea to China.  China already has nuclear weapons.  We have better relations with China (because they bought us out).  China will do a lot better job cleaning out the country.  No Americans will be sent to do the job.  China is also looking for a way to reduce their population.  This will give them a tiny but of land to spread out and also to test all their new military stuff.  It will give us a chance to see how they use their new toys without being on the receiving end.  And, at the end of the day, we will be left with the same amount of countries with nuclear capability and one less threat.

----------


## Ken

Your logic makes sense. So long as the Chinese agree to NEVER mess with South Korea. The regime in the North only understands raw power.

----------


## BENESSE

Don't know if you're kidding, FM (it _is_ funny) but just in case you're not...
Last I recall, we don't own NC, so how would we exactly _give_ _it_ to China? In fact if China wanted it, China would take it without asking us for permission. 
I'd say we've got bigger fish to fry right here at home and in few other locales where our people are paying with their lives for exactly nothing.

----------


## finallyME

Yes, mostly said tongue in cheek.  I guess I am more curious as to why China hasn't already done it.  Are we holding them back?  Do they want a buffer, or an easily maintained thorn in our side?  Can we at least just tell China that it is okay with us if they wanted to add a little land?

----------


## crashdive123

> Don't know if you're kidding, FM (it _is_ funny) but just in case you're not...
> Last I recall, we don't own NC, so how would we exactly _give_ _it_ to China? In fact if China wanted it, China would take it without asking us for permission. 
> I'd say we've got bigger fish to fry right here at home and in few other locales where our people are paying with their lives for exactly nothing.


Actually we do own NC.  I realize of course that some of 2D's antics have the politicians rethinking that.  Now ---- NK on the other hand. :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

Good catch, Crash. Hey, maybe we can offer NC to China and throw in 2D as an incentive?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Actually we do own NC.  I realize of course that some of 2D's antics have the politicians rethinking that.  Now ---- NK on the other hand.


 I saw that, when she first posted it....but *I* didn't want to take the thread off topic. :Whistling: 


(Hmmppff....I had to "go advanced", and put a smilie with this one!)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Good catch, Crash. Hey, maybe we can offer NC to China and throw in 2D as an incentive?


 Heck yeah! If they'll listen to me, I'll have that place straightened out in no time!!!

----------


## crashdive123

> Heck yeah! If they'll listen to me, I'll have that place straightened out in no time!!!


That, and think of all the Chinese food you'll get.

----------


## BENESSE

Before we know it, 2D will be opening bbq rat franchises.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Before we know it, 2D will be opening bbq rat franchises.


 2dumb's
 Whoflungwhat 
restaurant

----------


## BENESSE

*Yu So Dum*
  D I N  E  R

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *Yu So Dum*
>   D I N  E  R


 Sweet!!! Can I use that?

----------


## BENESSE

What are friends for?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What are friends for?


 You forgot the space, between thwe Y and the u. LOL

----------


## crashdive123

Hung Chow?

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

This one is for you, Crash. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

> Sweet!!! Can I use that?


Attachment 6217Attachment 6218

You are welcome, 2D!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Attachment 6217Attachment 6218
> 
> You are welcome, 2D!


 Pfft! Don't be silly. If I'm gonna have a hot dog joint, I'll need to cook a _bunch_ of hot dogs, at one time!

----------


## finallyME

> I saw that, when she first posted it....but *I* didn't want to take the thread off topic.
> 
> 
> (Hmmppff....I had to "go advanced", and put a smilie with this one!)


Well, it is the "general" section.  Off topic is OK.  Surprisingly, this thread is still on topic.

It is going to be a while before I stop laughing about the Kim Jong Ill/Kim Jong Well picture.

----------


## Ken

Chinese Suspend Editor Who Questioned North Korea Alliance

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/02/wo...ance.html?_r=0

----------


## BENESSE

> Chinese Suspend Editor Who Questioned North Korea Alliance
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/02/wo...ance.html?_r=0


Is ANYone surprised?
As far as _I'm_ concerned, China is a rogue nation getting away with it because of our economic entanglements.
Their use of cyber espionage and technological/scientific thievery makes them even more dangerous than your usual thug suspects like Iran and NK.

----------


## Ken

> Is ANYone surprised?
> As far as _I'm_ concerned, China is a rogue nation getting away with it because of our economic entanglements.
> Their use of cyber espionage and technological/scientific thievery makes them even more dangerous than your usual thug suspects like Iran and NK.


That's why I'm sick to my stomach that we're in debt to them.  If I see a product with "Made in China" on it, it stays in the store.

----------


## BENESSE

> That's why I'm sick to my stomach that we're in debt to them.  If I see a product with "Made in China" on it, it stays in the store.


Same here.
But I'm afraid that most people are addicted to low prices or simply can't afford paying more.
At this point, I'd rather do without.

----------


## Wildthang

I still can't beleive that the north Korea leader Kim, is threatening us with war! We could stomp the snot out of them in 2 hours, then spend the next 4 years rebuilding their infrastructure! Boy that would teach them!

----------


## Ken

> I still can't beleive that the north Korea leader Kim, is threatening us with war! We could stomp the snot out of them in 2 hours, then spend the next 4 years rebuilding their infrastructure! Boy that would teach them!


My biggest concern is all of the chemical artillery shells that would land on Seoul.

----------


## Wildthang

> My biggest concern is all of the chemical artillery shells that would land on Seoul.


So they also have chemical weapons as well? I thought they were only into nukes!

----------


## hunter63

North Korea would make a good parking lot.......

----------


## Ken

> So they also have chemical weapons as well? I thought they were only into nukes!


It's estimated that they have several thousand chemical weapons, many of which are artillery fired.  They've had them for over 2 decades.  They also have some biologicals.  The nukes are their newest WMD.

----------


## Ken

> North Korea would make a good parking lot.......


LOL!  I made that same comment lately, 'cept my words were "a glowing parking lot."

----------


## hunter63

> LOL!  I made that same comment lately, 'cept my words were "a glowing parking lot."


Yeah, but it's hard to rent out a "Glowing parking lot".........or second thought..."Yeah sure China....y'all can park there, ...no, no charge, ...That's OK...yeah free, be our guest"

----------


## Wildthang

> LOL!  I made that same comment lately, 'cept my words were "a glowing parking lot."


I doubt that we would ever nuke North Korea because of radiating South Korea, unless we have some baby nukes that doesn't spread the radiation over large areas. I think we would be better off just bombing their military facility's until they have nothing left. Then just pull back and say, Okay kim, the next time we have to come over here we will bomb everything!

----------


## welderguy

> I doubt that we would ever nuke North Korea because of radiating South Korea, unless we have some baby nukes that doesn't spread the radiation over large areas. I think we would be better off just bombing their military facility's until they have nothing left. Then just pull back and say, Okay kim, the next time we have to come over here we will bomb everything!


We wont do anything because of all the bleeding hearts crying about first stricks and the US having to set examples, It will take NK doing something horrendous to SK or the US. Kinda like 9/11 then it sparked every one up to go do something.

----------


## Woodmaster750

I'll just say S.W.H.T.F.   We can not let the south fall but with Camel Humpper in office he can care less.   Thats South Korea.

----------


## Winter

> It's estimated that they have several thousand tons of chemical weapons, many of which are artillery, MLRS, missile, and mortar fired.  They've had them for over 2 decades.  They also have some biologicals.  The nukes are their newest WMD.


Just helping out.

----------


## Delta 5168

You do realize that we, here in NC, will topple NK, single-handedly, by converting them from rice to grits don't you? Getting the butter from Pusan to Pyongyang may take Papasan and his bike a week, though.

----------


## Delta 5168

> North Korea would make a good parking lot.......


   True, H, but you'll have to wait 10,000 years for it to cool down!

----------


## rebel

Hey Kim, I think this saying fits in your case: "alligator mouth and a humming bird azz".

----------


## Wildthang

If Kim Jong Un knew 9 more things, he would be an idiot :Angry:

----------


## BENESSE

We need to start insisting that more countries clean crap in their own hood, starting with China & Japan. (NK is their neighbor, not ours)
I'm tired of us playing the role of global LE & sanitation workers, tired of wasting our people's lives for nothing. Besides, we've got enough of our own $hit to shovel and I don't see anyone else pitching in. Time to start minding our own bidness.

----------


## welderguy

> We need to start insisting that more countries clean crap in their own hood, starting with China & Japan. (NK is their neighbor, not ours)
> I'm tired of us playing the role of global LE & sanitation workers, tired of wasting our people's lives for nothing. Besides, we've got enough of our own $hit to shovel and I don't see anyone else pitching in. Time to start minding our own bidness.


 Wouldnt the mean someone in power would actually have to give a damn more about the US and actually have a frigging brain?

----------


## Rick

You know, enough is enough. You can threaten to unleash chemical weapons on the U.S....fine. You can threaten to launch nuclear weapons on the U.S.....okay. You can threaten to "target and dissolve the mainland United States"......I'm shaking in my boots. But when you call the U.S. a "boiled pumpkin", well, those are fightin' words Mr. Kim Jong Un "cool". And hey, maybe you should try the Men's Warehouse. You're gonna love the way you look. I guarantee it.


http://www.opposingviews.com/i/socie...boiled-pumpkin

----------


## Winter

> We need to start insisting that more countries clean crap in their own hood, starting with China & Japan. (NK is their neighbor, not ours)
> I'm tired of us playing the role of global LE & sanitation workers, tired of wasting our people's lives for nothing. Besides, we've got enough of our own $hit to shovel and I don't see anyone else pitching in. Time to start minding our own bidness.


I have heard this before. Oh yeah, the guys who founded this nation said that.

----------


## Ken

> We need to start insisting that more countries clean crap in their own hood, starting with China & Japan. (NK is their neighbor, not ours)
> I'm tired of us playing the role of global LE & sanitation workers, tired of wasting our people's lives for nothing. Besides, we've got enough of our own $hit to shovel and I don't see anyone else pitching in. Time to start minding our own bidness.


I'm in complete agreement with you.  However, when an insane midget with nuclear weapons makes noises about destroying my nation with some of those nuclear weapons, I consider that to be my business.  We know where virtually all of NK's WMDs are.  We can destroy virtually all of them within a window of 15 minutes.  And we should, by whatever means necessary.  

Do you remember the 1980's TV movie "Special Bulletin?"  That scenario was so realistic that FEMA ran training seminars on it.

----------


## rebel

> Do you remember the 1980's TV movie "Special Bulletin?"  That scenario was so realistic that FEMA ran training seminars on it.


LOL.  Yesterday, I saw that the IRS made a training video. http://www.latimes.com/business/mone...,6505079.story

----------


## Ken

> LOL.  Yesterday, I saw that the IRS made a training video. http://www.latimes.com/business/mone...,6505079.story


$60,000???  What a waste of money.  It could have paid for an extra hole of golf........

----------


## Ken

For you young folks out there - Special Bulletin:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUUxu_m6mrU

----------


## rebel

> $60,000???  What a waste of money.  It could have paid for an extra hole of golf........


...or, one more person on assistance.  (did I say that out loud)?

----------


## welderguy

> ...or, one more person on assistance.  (did I say that out loud)?


 Damn cut backs only 60,000 .

----------


## Winter

Where's my Escalade.

----------


## BENESSE

The dogs bark but the caravan moves on.

----------


## Winter

Nobody has asked anything about nuclear, biological, or chemical protection things. Hahahaha


Survival's fun.

----------


## BENESSE

"You've got to know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em
Know when to walk away, know when to run."

Now's the time to be smart, not impulsive.

----------


## welderguy

I guess im narrow minded, cause I just think it a lot easier to remove a problem while it is a little problem than deal with it when its a big problem.  One simple little pest removal could save a lot of lives, and time, and money. But No we are a civilized country we couldnt just eliminate a threat that would be wrong, it is so much better to send thousands of soldiers , spend millions of dollars in resources , and sacrifice countless lives to make it right after something happens.

----------


## Winter

Yesterday was the time for smart. Today is a reaction for many.

----------


## Winter

I'm with ya welderguy. Let Congress tell us why they want to go to war and when we approve it, let's kill'em all.

----------


## Rick

Sadly, Winter, that isn't true. The President tells Congress when he wants money for a police action. We don't even bother to declare war any more. 

I'm still ticked about the "Boiled Pumpkin" comment, by the way.

----------


## BENESSE

NK is insane, but they're not suicidal like some nut jobs we've dealt with. (no 72 virgins waiting for them) They know full well that anything they try will be the last thing they remember. 
We'd get hurt for sure, but they'd get annihilated.
So my guess is, it's a whole lot of who shot John.

----------


## Wildthang

Well if I was Obama, ( I'm glad I'm not ), I would let them make the first move, then use our bombers to take out all of his radar facilities, landing strips, ammo stores, military basis, and anything he could use to attack people with. I would render him helpless in les than 2 days. Then I would make it very clear that there will be no aid from the US to fix the damage and tell Kim, well, it's your move again boy!

----------


## Rick

Not me. I'd knock out the sewers and wait for them to back up. They'd be up to their eyebrows in $7!+ and too busy to worry about us. But, hey, that's just me.

----------


## Delta 5168

> Well if I was Obama, ( I'm glad I'm not ), I would let them make the first move, then use our bombers to take out all of his radar facilities, landing strips, ammo stores, military basis, and anything he could use to attack people with. I would render him helpless in les than 2 days. Then I would make it very clear that there will be no aid from the US to fix the damage and tell Kim, well, it's your move again boy!


  WT, I was there during the Pueblo crisis.  My guess is that there's a nuclear sub, or subs, just off their coast in the Sea of Japan.  NK would cease to exist in about 15 minutes.  I can assure you that our forces have been on an elevated defcon for some time.

----------


## Wildthang

> WT, I was there during the Pueblo crisis.  My guess is that there's a nuclear sub, or subs, just off their coast in the Sea of Japan.  NK would cease to exist in about 15 minutes.  I can assure you that our forces have been on an elevated defcon for some time.


I think nuclear missiles would be the last resort for us because there would be too much collateral damage for the bleeding hearts, and possible nuclear spillover into South Korea. With the pn point accuracy of our Air Force, we could render his military helpless with just a few sortees!

----------


## Delta 5168

> I think nuclear missiles would be the last resort for us because there would be too much collateral damage for the bleeding hearts, and possible nuclear spillover into South Korea. With the pn point accuracy of our Air Force, we could render his military helpless with just a few sortees!


  Yep. Just sayin! We still need to sink the Pueblo which is still tied up in one of their harbors. Fox reported this morning that we've moved an anti-missle frigate into the area, too.  I doubt that she's out there with no back up this time!

----------


## Ken

> I think nuclear missiles would be the last resort for us because there would be too much collateral damage for the bleeding hearts, and possible nuclear spillover into South Korea. With the pn point accuracy of our Air Force, we could render his military helpless with just a few sortees!


I hope it goes without saying that going nuclear will always be the last resort if it's even an option at all.  The problem here is hitting virtually ALL of their THOUSANDS of WMD sites (most of which are mobile) and their central command simultaneously, because to do otherwise will virtually guarantee that NK annihilates the population of Seoul and much of the south with WMDs.

----------


## Rick

Let's just hope he has an exit ramp picked out to get off this pot hole strewn highway he's headed down.

----------


## hunter63

Bottom line on this, is that goof ball is dangerous, if even one nuke gets away from him....
Brought up to actually believe everything he is saying with no point of reference to reality.

Personally, although I can visualize, and joke about the devastation that may very well occur, anywhere......I still shudder to think of the wide spread results.

That make me very afraid....

In my mind......results would be similar to....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhxqIITtTtU

----------


## Winter

> Sadly, Winter, that isn't true. The President tells Congress when he wants money for a police action. We don't even bother to declare war any more. 
> 
> .


Oh yeah, we don't use that pesky document any more.

----------


## Wildthang

> I hope it goes without saying that going nuclear will always be the last resort if it's even an option at all.  The problem here is hitting virtually ALL of their THOUSANDS of WMD sites (most of which are mobile) and their central command simultaneously, because to do otherwise will virtually guarantee that NK annihilates the population of Seoul and much of the south with WMDs.


Then we need to do a large sortee and hit all of those first I guess. It's probably going to be a mess no matter what!

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 LMAO!!! now thats funny!

----------


## Rick

Looks like Ole Pyongyang has ratified a nuclear preemptive strike against the U.S. mainland.  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-22021832

They'll get it in the air any minute now.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Looks like Ole Pyongyang has ratified a nuclear preemptive strike against the U.S. mainland.  
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-22021832
> 
> They'll get it in the air any minute now.....


That would be enough for me.  It doesn't have to arrive by air.  We may laugh at them, but, dammit, THEY HAVE NUCLEAR WEAPONS!

It's not like we can call the police and ask them to remove the threat.  If we lived in a society without police, and my next door neighbor was walking around his yard with a gun announcing he was going to kill me, he wouldn't make it back into his house alive.

If you see a Tiger in the woods, it's not a good idea to draw his attention and threaten him with a BB gun.  The same principle should apply to an Eagle.

----------


## welderguy

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.  JUST SAYIN'

 The gift for the ruler that has everything

----------


## crashdive123

If somebody tells you that they are going to do harm to you........you should believe them.

----------


## welderguy

> If somebody tells you that they are going to do harm to you........you should believe them.


 Yeah its not a  Grade school fight, we shouldn't need to be hit first to protect ourselves

----------


## BENESSE

> If somebody tells you that they are going to do harm to you........you should believe them.


Absolutely! But the law is not on your side when it comes to threats. For example, the police refuse to do anything until someone _acts_. Many women have ended up dead at the hands of their abusive ex's (who blatantly disregard protective orders) and of course vigilantism is against the law. Don't hear too much noise about that.

----------


## kyratshooter

deleted...

----------


## welderguy

> Absolutely! But the law is not on your side when it comes to threats. For example, the police refuse to do anything until someone _acts_. Many women have ended up dead at the hands of their abusive ex's (who blatantly disregard protective orders) and of course vigilantism is against the law. Don't hear too much noise about that.


 Really!!!! I guess were your from they do that, Threats of harm were im at  are called terroristic threats  and is a crime. And how many women that get abused go back to there abusers again and again and end up dead. Ive seen it many many times.

----------


## crashdive123

> Absolutely! But the law is not on your side when it comes to threats. For example, the police refuse to do anything until someone _acts_. Many women have ended up dead at the hands of their abusive ex's (who blatantly disregard protective orders) and of course vigilantism is against the law. Don't hear too much noise about that.


Agreed - especially when it comes to domestic violence.  There is a meme that I saw on facebook with a female competitive shooter on the range.  The wording on the picture was something like....... I carry a gun because a restraining order is just a piece of paper.

----------


## Wildthang

I really feel sorry for battered women. Most of them convince themselves that they can make their marriage work, and they keep going back as a result. But like Nessie said, the law will not protect them until they are either beaten to near death, or they are killed. The law should have special provisions to protect women in violent marriages so if the women shoots the low life she is married to, she is cleared as long as she has a justified fear for her life!

----------


## greatgoogamooga

> I really feel sorry for battered women. Most of them convince themselves that they can make their marriage work, and they keep going back as a result. But like Nessie said, the law will not protect them until they are either beaten to near death, or they are killed. The law should have special provisions to protect women in violent marriages so if the women shoots the low life she is married to, she is cleared as long as she has a justified fear for her life!


I agree with the sentiment, but we have enough laws.  There are enough laws on the books to cover this situation.  Castle laws and Stand Your Ground laws cover such a scenario, so long as you can justify your act.  Regardless of the situation, ANY time you shoot a person, you will be arrested, you will be charged with murder/manslaughter and you will have to defend your actions in a court of law.  There is no get out of jail free card when you pull the trigger in self defense or in an act of malice.  Nor should there be.

Goog

----------


## greatgoogamooga

I know I'm new around here, but I could have sworn this was a forum about surviving in the wild.  how about someone post a thread about making a fire with bat s#!t or something like that? :Tongue Smilie: 

Goog

----------


## cowgirlup

> I know I'm new around here, but I could have sworn this was a forum about surviving in the wild.  how about someone post a thread about making a fire with bat s#!t or something like that?
> 
> Goog


You're looking in the wrong section. Fire stuff is here:http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...amp-Technology

While General Chat is where we can talk about the current situation in NK.
 :Wink:

----------


## hunter63

You can start a fire with Bat shut?.......Do tell?
I Not gonna carry bat shut in my BOB, that's just silly.

----------


## Cast-Iron

> You can start a fire with Bat shut?.......Do tell?
> I Not gonna carry bat shut in my BOB, that's just silly.


No Hunter, you carry a bat or two in your BOB.  That way you'll have all the bs you need!  Good insect repellent too (the bats not the bs)!  Now if we could just get that idiot in North Korea to shut the he!! up we could return to our regularly scheduled programming.

----------


## hunter63

OK....Noted.....thought I have just heard about the 52nd way to make fire.

----------


## welderguy

> I really feel sorry for battered women. Most of them convince themselves that they can make their marriage work, and they keep going back as a result. But like Nessie said, the law will not protect them until they are either beaten to near death, or they are killed. The law should have special provisions to protect women in violent marriages so if the women shoots the low life she is married to, she is cleared as long as she has a justified fear for her life!


 Let me tell ya all a little story.. Happened about January.. A friend of mine gets assaulted, 3rd time by the same guy , she finally calls the police, they arrest the guy, she goes and bails him out a few hours later, he has abused her twice since then. there not married.   I can list 4 or 5 more stories like this of other people that i know that keep going back to it, here is the clincher, in all but one, the ladies all own the houses these guys move into.  Im sorry I cant jump on this abuse band wagon with ya all, cause if you keep going back to it or allowing it into your home over and over and over, and wont allow anyone to help then it a shoulder shrug and an oh well , I tried good luck situation.  And in the case were she had him arrested she wasnt beat to near death, she did get a few bruises and a small cut, he however sustained a split open head that required 22 stitches, but guess what they arrested him , not both.

----------


## welderguy

> I know I'm new around here, but I could have sworn this was a forum about surviving in the wild.  how about someone post a thread about making a fire with bat s#!t or something like that?
> 
> Goog



 Why leave it up to someone else, go start a thread you want to discuss.

----------


## welderguy

> No Hunter, you carry a bat or two in your BOB.  That way you'll have all the bs you need!  Good insect repellent too (the bats not the bs)!  Now if we could just get that idiot in North Korea to shut the he!! up we could return to our regularly scheduled programming.


So that would mean that BoB now stand for bag of bats not bug out bag ?

----------


## greatgoogamooga

> Why leave it up to someone else, go start a thread you want to discuss.


I'm still working on rubbing the BS together.  It's kinda messy and I'm afraid to post the results.

Goog

----------


## Rick

Well, look no further than North Korea because he is bat chit crazy. When you've seen Un you've seen 'em all. (I slay myself).

----------


## welderguy

> I'm still working on rubbing the BS together.  It's kinda messy and I'm afraid to post the results.
> 
> Goog


 Thank you for sparing us the messy details.

----------


## rebel

Does Kim remind you of a gay porky pig?  "not that there's anything wrong with that"

----------


## rebel

Now I know where this comes from. This is North and South Korea :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7QhE...e_gdata_player

----------


## Rick

As a follow up to my earlier report, North Korea has loaded their missiles. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

If they can get a good running start they plan to launch them.

----------


## Rick

"Pull my finger. Pull it! That's an order."
(whispers) "You better pull it."

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


"Smell that. What does that smell like?"
"PB&J."
"Very good."

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


"Hurry!!!! That space invader is going to land!!!!"
(Crowd) "Ooooooh!!!"
"I meant to do that."
(Crowd) "Yeeeeeah!!!!"

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rebel

We want the Pueblo back, Porky!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Pueblo_(AGER-2)

----------


## Ken

My opinion:  If the North uses just one WMD, or starts anything more than a minor skirmish, we should bomb every square inch of North Korea back to the Stone Age, even if we respond only with conventional weapons.  

Remember, Iran and several other radical nations will be paying close attention to our response.  Let's give them something that will make them reassess their negative attitudes and govern themselves accordingly.

----------


## Rick

I worked with a guy that was aboard the Pueblo. The N. Koreans broke his neck and because he didn't receive medical care his head was tilted to the right and he couldn't straighten it up. He was a nice guy but he never spoke very much and he never talked about the Pueblo. If he was asked a question he would just respond he didn't want to talk about it.

----------


## welderguy

> My opinion:  If the North uses just one WMD, or starts anything more than a minor skirmish, we should bomb every square inch of North Korea back to the Stone Age, even if we respond only with conventional weapons.  
> 
> Remember, Iran and several other radical nations will be paying close attention to our response.  Let's give them something that will make them reassess their negative attitudes and govern themselves accordingly.


 It wont happen, we wont do that, ALL the bleeding hearts will be whining and moaning, we will shoot down what ever they launch and VERY STERNLY TELL THEM,  NO BAD NORTH KOREA, BAD.

----------


## Rick

You would think China would be like.....

"Psssst. Kim. Commere. Look at this map. This is North Korea. This is China. This is you. This is us. Shut the @#$@# up already!!!"

----------


## Ken

> I worked with a guy that was aboard the Pueblo. The N. Koreans broke his neck and because he didn't receive medical care his head was tilted to the right and he couldn't straighten it up. He was a nice guy but he never spoke very much and he never talked about the Pueblo. If he was asked a question he would just respond he didn't want to talk about it.


It's because of stories like this that I would incinerate the whole of N.K., preferably by conventional means UNLESS it uses WMDs.

----------


## BENESSE

> My opinion:  If the North uses just one WMD, or starts anything more than a minor skirmish, we should bomb every square inch of North Korea back to the Stone Age, even if we respond only with conventional weapons.


We will, and they know that. This is nothing more than pushing buttons (no pun intended) on their part. They may be insane but I don't think they're suicidal...at least they haven't demonstrated _that_ quality as some of our recent foes, and that's promising.

----------


## Ken

> It's because of stories like this that I would incinerate the whole of N.K., preferably by conventional means UNLESS it uses WMDs.


The fact that the ba$tards hit my Dad with mortar fragments and, five months later, shot him, has nothing to do with my feelings.   (Grow a pair, Obama, Nuke 'em if they use just one WMD)

----------


## welderguy

> It's because of stories like this that I would incinerate the whole of N.K., preferably by conventional means UNLESS it uses WMDs.


 I would too, I wouldnt even wait for them to make the first move, Just go and do it.

----------


## rebel

BS on all this kick their azz talk!  Are you kidding?  We can't even have a game of dodgeball. http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...8183525AAYMCTT

----------


## BENESSE

Yeah, well that's real smart. We can start there and work our way around the planet while all other nations sit on their hands and watch us. 
You guys, nuts?!

----------


## Rick

Then there's that whole China, 3 million man army, 240 nuclear warheads thingie. Still, we have over 5100. Hmmmmm.

----------


## Ken

> Then there's that whole China, 3 million man army, 240 nuclear warheads thingie. Still, we have over 5100. Hmmmmm.


N.K. is a liability for China.  We're more like a secured asset.

----------


## Ken

> BS on all this kick their azz talk!  Are you kidding?  We can't even have a game of dodgeball. http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...8183525AAYMCTT


All part of the wussification of America.

----------


## BENESSE

> N.K. is a liability for China.  We're more like a secured asset.


So there you have it. Let China spank NK and leave us out of it to finish what we started in other places.

----------


## Rick

If they ban girl watchin' I'm moving to another country.

----------


## rebel

Will this be before or after we secure our borders. Win the war on drugs.  Etc.  Blah, blah, blah is all we get.

Oh yea, and excuses.

----------


## BENESSE

Reb is right. We can't do it all even if we take the little blue pill.

----------


## Rick

But we're going to put an astronaut on a tumbling asteroid and change the name of cuts of meats.

----------


## BENESSE

It's funny how you get all these old guys beating their chest about what "we" should do when in fact it's the yunguns who are always being sent out to do the job. 
When y'all volunteer to get it done, I'll start paying attention. :Sneaky2:

----------


## BENESSE

> But we're going to put an astronaut on a tumbling asteroid and change the name of cuts of meats.


That's nice.

----------


## Rick

Mom's should be in charge of wars. No young men would be sent and husbands would finish all the "honey do" jobs for fear of being sent. It would be a win/win.

----------


## rebel

> Reb is right. We can't do it all even if we take the little blue pill.


We can if they would untie our hands.  Noooo. We have to play by their rules.  It's got to be fair.  While we're at it lets transfer some wealth too.

----------


## welderguy

> It's funny how you get all these old guys beating their chest about what "we" should do when in fact it's the yunguns who are always being sent out to do the job. 
> When y'all volunteer to get it done, I'll start paying attention.


 If they did it the way us old guys wanted it done, the young uns would only have to push some buttons

----------


## BENESSE

We tied our own hands Reb. Nobody to blame but ourselves.

----------


## Ken

> Will this be before or after we secure our borders. Win the war on drugs.  Etc.  Blah, blah, blah is all we get.
> 
> Oh yea, and excuses.


Securing our borders will eliminate the inflow of preferred future voters.  

Winning the war on drugs is a fantasy and contrary to the financial interests of many in law enforcement, prison management, and a host of other bureauctacies.

----------


## welderguy

Oh wait yeah , we cant just send in a nice volley of missiles, oh no that would put an end to the BS and THE US didn't lose any lives in the process how wrong that would be

----------


## BENESSE

> *If they did it the way us old guys wanted it done*, the young uns would only have to push some buttons


There you go again...
do it your danged self and leave the kids out of it.  :Winkiss:

----------


## Ken

> If they did it the way us old guys wanted it done, the young uns would only have to push some buttons


Ah, yes.  We agree.

----------


## welderguy

> Securing our borders will eliminate the inflow of preferred future voters.  
> 
> Winning the war on drugs is a fantasy and contrary to the financial interests of many in law enforcement, prison management, and a host of other bureauctacies.


 We tried helping with that DEA sent the cartel a bunch of guns remember !!!!

----------


## welderguy

> Ah, yes.  We agree.


  ABSOLUTELY WE AGREE!!! and why the hell do we have to wait to be attacked first.

----------


## rebel

Yea, I know.  Just showing the hypocrisy.  The never ending BS that we have to listen to.

----------


## Ken

Dammit.  I am so craving a bowl of kimchi and a plate of bulgogi.

----------


## welderguy

> There you go again...
> do it your danged self and leave the kids out of it.


 Point me to the controls, I have no problem pushing the button. Hell Im the guy that asked to push the button on a few executions when I worked for TDC, but thats against policy .

----------


## welderguy

> Dammit.  I am so craving a bowl of kimchi and a plate of bulgogi.


 Im craving, fried bologna and cheese, and a root beer float

----------


## rebel

Just send Joe the VP.

----------


## BENESSE

You guys can huff and puff all you want, but the reality is that we are not the the country we once were nor are we gonna be allowed (without consequences) to unilaterally and preemptively do what we feel like doing; same way _we_ wouldn't tolerate the same (and didn't in the past) when other countries did it.
Why is that so hard to comprehend?

----------


## BENESSE

> Point me to the controls, I have no problem pushing the button.


Why not go to NK on suicide mission and take the midget out?

----------


## Ken

> Im craving, fried bologna and cheese, and a root beer float


Had a fried bologna and cheese a few days ago.  No root beer floats.  I'm on a diet.  Unless I drive by an A&W.

----------


## rebel

> You guys can huff and puff all you want, but the reality is that we are not the the country we once were nor are we gonna be allowed (without consequences) to unilaterally and preemptively do what we feel like doing; same way _we_ wouldn't tolerate the same (and didn't in the past) when other countries did it.
> Why is that so hard to comprehend?


We've known that for a long time.  

It would also open doors for other countries to do the same. Against possibles (Israel, Taiwan, ...).

Danged if you do or don't and they know it.

----------


## Ken

> You guys can huff and puff all you want, but the reality is that we are not the the country we once were nor are we gonna be allowed (without consequences) to unilaterally and preemptively do what we feel like doing; same way _we_ wouldn't tolerate the same (and didn't in the past) when other countries did it.
> Why is that so hard to comprehend?


We CAN do it and we CAN get away with it, and I can think of two countries that are begging us to do it.  I say that we should be a kinder and gentler nation and give N.K. and Iran EXACTLY WHAT THEY'RE ASKING FOR, and not give them the chance to ram a few up our azz, because that's exactly what they will do, directly or through a proxy, once they have the capability of doing so.

----------


## welderguy

well lets see, we knew all about Sadam, and Bin lauden well before 9/11 , guess if we werent such a civilized nation we wouldnt of sacrificed all them lives before we did something about it .

----------


## rebel

> ...ram a few up our azz, because that's exactly what they will do, directly or through a proxy, once they have the capability of doing so.


Chertoff on that:" it's not a matter of IF but WHEN".

----------


## welderguy

> Chertoff on that:" it's not a matter of IF but WHEN".


+1 Rebel!!!

----------


## Ken

Watch Un fire a gun, LOL. 

http://landing.newsinc.com/bostonher...d&VID=24719068

----------


## Wildthang

Well if we end up taking out North Korea, I wonder how much of the tax payers money we will spend rebuilding those azz holes country for them :Angry:

----------


## Ken

> Well if we end up taking out North Korea, I wonder how much of the tax payers money we will spend rebuilding those azz holes country for them


I don't know, maybe 35¢.  There isn't much there now.

----------


## BENESSE

> I say that we should be a kinder and gentler nation and give N.K. and Iran EXACTLY WHAT THEY'RE ASKING FOR, and not give them the chance to ram a few up our azz, because that's exactly what they will do, directly or through a proxy, *once they have the capability of doing so.*


OK, I'll play along.
The former Soviet Union had those capabilities, but the assured mutual destruction kept them in line.
How does that concept not work now?

----------


## BENESSE

...furthermore, I seem to remember something about "an armed society is a polite society" argument of everyone being armed to their teeth. Well, this is the same thing on a global scale.

----------


## welderguy

Ok question, Seeing that China is a close allies of NK, and dont the US supply a large portion of food to China ?  Why cant the US say hey China do something about NK NOW or no more food!!

----------


## BENESSE

> Ok question, Seeing that China is a close allies of NK, and dont the US supply a large portion of food to China ?  Why cant the US say hey China do something about NK NOW or no more food!!


Because _China_ can then turn around and say, Ok, pay up now! and we'll have us a Mexican standoff. Or would that be a Chinese standoff?

----------


## welderguy

> Because _China_ can then turn around and say, Ok, pay up now! and we'll have us a Mexican standoff. Or would that be a Chinese standoff?


 Yeah thats true, forgot they own our butts

----------


## Ken

> OK, I'll play along.
> The former Soviet Union had those capabilities, but the assured mutual destruction kept them in line.
> How does that concept not work now?


The Soviets were not _completely_ insane, as Un appears to be, nor were they religious fanatics like the Iranian regime.  One thing I don't recall is the Soviets threatening to incinerate the United States (or Israel) like these crazies are doing now.  The Soviets talked tough, but they weren't threatening us with evaporation BEFORE they had the capacity to do so.




> ...furthermore, I seem to remember something about "an armed society is a polite society" argument of everyone being armed to their teeth. Well, this is the same thing on a global scale.


Do you also remember something about crazy people engaging in mass killings, and how it may have gone differently if just one good guy with a gun had been there?

----------


## BENESSE

> Do you also remember something about crazy people engaging in mass killings, and how it may have gone differently if just one good guy with a gun had been there?


WE are the good guys with an even bigger gun. Let's see if y'all's theory works.

----------


## welderguy

In all seriousness, I do not think NK has anything that can reach the US, and if he did , we have the capability of shooting it our of the sky before it does any damage. My question is, IF the crazy little bass turd does act on his threats are we going to just brush it off as no harm no foul, or are we going to run a couple hundred scuds ( or what ever is the missle of choice) up his porky pig looking ARSE!!!!!

----------


## Ken

> In all seriousness, I do not think NK has anything that can reach the US, and if he did , we have the capability of shooting it our of the sky before it does any damage. My question is, IF the crazy little bass turd does act on his threats are we going to just brush it off as no harm no foul, or are we going to run a couple hundred scuds ( or what ever is the missle of choice) up his porky pig looking ARSE!!!!!


Okay, say you walk into an armed robbery in a convenience store.  The perp points his revolver at you as you take cover, rapid fires all six shots, _and misses. _ By this time, you have your .45 pointed right at him.  No harm, no foul?  How 'bout if he drops his empties and pulls out a speed loader?

----------


## Ken

> WE are the good guys with an even bigger gun. Let's see if y'all's theory works.


We ARE the good guys.  We DO have bigger guns.  I just don't have any confidence in the guy calling the shots.

----------


## BENESSE

> Okay, say you walk into an armed robbery in a convenience store.  The perp points his revolver at you as you take cover, rapid fires all six shots, _and misses. _ By this time, you have your .45 pointed right at him.  No harm, no foul? * How 'bout if he drops his empties and pulls out a speed loader?*


It's his constitutional right to have it and you supported it vehemantly.
Now deal with it.

----------


## Ken

> It's his constitutional right to have it and you supported it vehemantly.
> Now deal with it.


I STILL support his right to have it.  That wasn't my point at all.  I was responding to the "no harm - no foul" question.  Let's just say that his speed loader would never make contact with his cylinder.

----------


## welderguy

> Okay, say you walk into an armed robbery in a convenience store.  The perp points his revolver at you as you take cover, rapid fires all six shots, _and misses. _ By this time, you have your .45 pointed right at him.  No harm, no foul?  How 'bout if he drops his empties and pulls out a speed loader?


 I know what I would do, In either case, but I dont give a rats azz about public opinion, or being civilized in a situation like that.

----------


## welderguy

> I STILL support his right to have it.  That wasn't my point at all.  I was responding to the "no harm - no foul" question.  Let's just say that his speed loader would never make contact with his cylinder.


 His right to own a gun would stop after shot 6 , just sayin

----------


## Ken

> His right to own a gun would stop after shot 6 , just sayin


C'mon!  I was talking about BEFORE he shot it.  After missing with all 6, he wouldn't ever need one again.   :Smile:

----------


## welderguy

> C'mon!  I was talking about BEFORE he shot it.  After missing with all 6, he wouldn't ever need one again.


 LOL I know what you were talking about, its just fun to get ya all riled up!!!

----------


## welderguy

I was going to say, " seeing as how he missed with all six, I guess the threath is over so no big deal. I didnt get hurt, Im sure he will never do this again " poor guy!!!

----------


## Ken

> I know what I would do, In either case, but I dont give a rats azz about public opinion, or being civilized in a situation like that.


That's what I like about you.

----------


## Ken

> I was going to say, " seeing as how he missed with all six, I guess the threath is over so no big deal. I didnt get hurt, Im sure he will never do this again " poor guy!!!


You know nobody here will believe that, right?

----------


## welderguy

> You know nobody here will believe that, right?


 I know !!!!

----------


## rebel

There you go Ken.  Kim wanted to be on the apprentice with Rodman but, that didnt happen. Kim needs your help.  Those ACME rockets aren't as described. 
http://boomslanger.com/CoyotevsAcme.htm

----------


## crashdive123

That little Kim fella sure can dance.

----------


## Ken

> There you go Ken.  Kim wanted to be on the apprentice with Rodman but, that didnt happen. Kim needs your help.  Those ACME rockets aren't as described. 
> http://boomslanger.com/CoyotevsAcme.htm


That is GREAT!  Thanks, Reb!   :Lol:

----------


## Ken

> That little Kim fella sure can dance.


I wonder which one hates the American military more.........

----------


## rebel

> OK, I'll play along.
> The former Soviet Union had those capabilities, but the assured mutual destruction kept them in line.
> How does that concept not work now?


Oh. I don't know.  Perhaps the Russian 72 virgins...
http://www.lotustalk.com/forums/atta...gly-20girl.jpg

Edit for clarification

----------


## BENESSE

A Russian virgin is an oxymoron, much less 72.

----------


## welderguy

> A Russian virgin is an oxymoron, much less 72.


 is that like the russian version of a 2D2K? minus the russian part.

----------


## Rick

Well, it looks like N. Korea fired one at us but this didn't go as planned.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Wildthang

> A Russian virgin is an oxymoron, much less 72.


Kind of like Military Intelligence!

----------


## Delta 5168

> Before we know it, 2D will be opening bbq rat franchises.


   Well it had better be Western NC (North Carolina) BBQ because I prefer that over the Eastern NC bbq!  Now, those, are fightin' words in NC, right up there with UNC vs Dook!

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-0...rmonuclear-war

----------


## Rick

Oh, that Chuck Norris picture has to be a photoshop. If it were real he'd be holding the binoculars, there would be no N. Koreans standing and no one, I mean no one, would have seen a thing. He certainly would not be caught on camera. 

The fence along the demarcation line between North and South Korea wasn't built to separate the two countries. It was build to keep Chuck Norris out of North Korea. It failed miserably. 

Chuck Norris bet the military he could survive re-entry without a spacesuit, land in North Korea and kill Kim Jong Un. On April 9 a naked Chuck Norris re-entered the earth's atmosphere, streaking over the Asian sub continent and reaching a temperature of 3000 degrees before landing somewhere in North Korea. An embarrassed military publicly claimed it was a meteor. Kim should be dead any minute now and the military will owe Mr. Norris a beer.

----------


## welderguy

South Korea raises its defense alert level .....

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-04-1...-alert/4621882

----------


## Rick

> The mid-range missiles mobilised by the North are reported to be untested Musudan models.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Kim: "Okay. Who put fireworks in nuclear warhead?"
General: "We didn't have any nuclear warheads."
Kim: (thinking). "Okay. Nice show."

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

